# Variety Farms Game Preserve



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Has anyone been to this place or know if they are still in business? Their website is no longer up and I saw some news articles from 2013 where residents were making a big deal about it being next to a school. Not sure if they ended up having to close down or not.

Anyway it is very close to home and if it is a decent place I wouldn't mind taking my girlfriend and her son their for a pheasant hunt. 

Thanks!


----------



## troutchops (Apr 15, 2005)

chizzel said:


> Has anyone been to this place or know if they are still in business? Their website is no longer up and I saw some news articles from 2013 where residents were making a big deal about it being next to a school. Not sure if they ended up having to close down or not.
> 
> Anyway it is very close to home and if it is a decent place I wouldn't mind taking my girlfriend and her son their for a pheasant hunt.
> 
> Thanks!


 It's still open, great people.


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Never been but have heard good things.


----------



## dustydog (Feb 28, 2006)

How would I find out this place? Phone number?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

dustydog said:


> How would I find out this place? Phone number?


http://www.michigan.org/property/variety-farms-game-preserve/


----------



## dustydog (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I will have to check it out soon.


----------



## scottsinift (Mar 28, 2011)

I live five minutes from this place and never new it was there going to have to check it out


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

hunted there in late August and the cover was waist deep. tough hunt for my dog and me and the wife (young dog, the wife and me.... not so much).
next time out will be our annual Xmas morning hunt.


----------

